# Thinning out my lotion



## unmouton (Mar 19, 2009)

How can I thin out my lotion recipe? I just made my first lotion today, and its lovely. (And my kitchen is probably the most clean and sanitary its ever been!) However, it turned out like a cream. 

How can I adjust it to get a slightly thinner consistency? Also, I had to mix in the germall plus with a spoon because by the time it was 115 degrees F it was to thick for the stick blender. I mixed for literally 5 minutes, is the preservative mixed in well enough?

Here is my recipe:

Liquids:
40% water
34% rose hydrosol

Oils/Thickeners/Emulsifiers
4% evening primrose oil
4% jojoba oil
7% sunflower oil
5% e-wax
5.5% stearic acid
.5% germall plus

Thanks!


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have never tried to thin any of my lotions.  Once I seal those bottles I don't want to open them but I would reccomend for your next batch to drop the amount of stearic acid to 4% and I think you would be happy with the results.

Bruce


----------



## beachgurl (Mar 27, 2009)

The first thing you need to do is cut the stearic ... cut it in half and see if that works.


----------



## unmouton (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for your help! On this batch, I took the average of your suggestions and put the stearic at 3.5%. Its perfect!

Thanks again!


----------

